# My political film We are Ljubljana



## Menendez13 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hello everyone , my name is Diego Menendez musician and filmmaker(on the web with s) and i am coming from city of center of
Europe called Ljubljana.I will off course join you also in others debates, ', but now I wanna show you a trailer for a film I made.
I made this film about the ideas of left and right, I show my city in different times from Capitalism, Fascism and Communism,
from different totalitarian times, it also shows the short view of European national, ethnic, racial, and religious conflicts.
You have left wing and right wing people, well I am not any of these, and this film tries to show you that political identification
is always developing on your life experience's conditions. Movie title is "We Are All Ljubljana/Laibach" (the name used by Nazis and Fascists), so in this time of crisis it seems that all totalitarian ideas are coming back very dangerously, check the trailer i hope you like it and maybe we can discuss something about it or something else .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWG3kUUGXB8


----------



## Benny (Jan 30, 2013)

I like your idea. It's all about the money trail. We are always going to have racists and kooks that want the power. We need to look at the dictator who actually gets the power and most likely he was funded by the CIA. This is an old list of CIA backed dictators.......http://www.thirdworldtraveler.com/US_ThirdWorld/dictators.html

The current dictator list is longer and it all goes much deeper than this but the CIA and big business have had their fingers in the worlds politics since the founding of the US. Hell we've had a naval base in Guantanamo Cuba since 1898.



*List of nations we have fucked since the 1950s*

Here’s a list of nations we’ve bombed:
-Korea and China 1950-53 (Korean War)​-Guatemala 1954​-Indonesia 1958​-Cuba 1959-1961​-Guatemala 1960​-Congo 1964​-Laos 1964-73​-Vietnam 1961-73​-Cambodia 1969-70​-Guatemala 1967-69​-Grenada 1983​-Lebanon 1983, 1984 (both Lebanese and Syrian targets)​-Libya 1986​-El Salvador 1980s​-Nicaragua 1980s​-Iran 1987​-Panama 1989​-Iraq 1991-present​-Kuwait 1991​-Somalia 1993​-Bosnia 1994, 1995​-Sudan 1998​-Afghanistan 1998​-Yugoslavia 1999​-Yemen 2002​-Afghanistan 2001-present​-Pakistan 2007-present​And here’s a list of nations where our government has taken a “hands off” approach:
-1947: Greece (military aid to Greece to support right-wing forces)​-1948: Italy (CIA corrupts democratic elections)​-1953: Iran (CIA overthrows the democratically elected Mohammed Mossadegh in a military coup)​-1954: Guatemala (CIA overthrows the democratically elected Jacob Arbenz in a military coup)​-1954-1958: North Vietnam (CIA’s continuing failure results in escalating American intervention and finally the Vietnam War)​-1956: Hungary (Radio Free Europe incites Hungary to revolt by broadcasting Khruschev’s Secret Speech, The conflict kills 7,000 Soviets and 30,000 Hungarians)​-1957-1973: Laos (CIA carries out approximately one coup per year trying to nullify Laos’ democratic elections)​-1959: Haiti (U.S. military helps “Papa Doc” Duvalier become dictator of Haiti)​-1961: Cuba (CIA sends 1,500 Cuban exiles to invade Castro’s Cuba)​-1961: Dominican Republic (CIA assassinates Rafael Trujillo, a murderous dictator Washington has supported since 1930)​-1961: Ecuador (CIA-backed military forces the democratically elected President Jose Velasco to resign)​-1961: Congo (CIA assassinates the democratically elected Patrice Lumumba)​-1963: Dominican Republic (CIA overthrows the democratically elected Juan Bosch in a military coup)​-1963: Ecuador (CIA-backed military coup overthrows President Arosemana)​-1964: Brazil (CIA-backed military coup overthrows the democratically elected government of Joao Goulart)​-1965: Indonesia (IA overthrows the democratically elected Sukarno with a military coup)​-1965: Dominican Republic (A popular rebellion breaks out, promising to reinstall Juan Bosch as the country’s elected leader. The revolution is crushed when U.S. Marines land to uphold the military regime by force)​-1965: Greece (With the CIA’s backing, the king removes George Papandreous as prime minister)​-1965: Congo (CIA-backed military coup installs Mobutu Sese Seko as dictator)​-1967: Greece (CIA-backed military coup overthrows the government two days before the elections)​-1968: Bolivia (CIA-organized military operation captures legendary guerilla Che Guevara)​-1969: Uruguay (right-wing forces previously used torture only as a last resort, CIA convinces them to use it as a routine)​-1970: Cambodia (CIA overthrows Prince Sihanouk, who is highly popular among Cambodians for keeping them out of the Vietnam War)​-1971: Bolivia (CIA-backed military coup overthrows the leftist President Juan Torres)​-1971: Haiti (“Papa Doc” Duvalier dies, leaving his 19-year old son “Baby Doc” Duvalier the dictator of Haiti. His son continues his bloody reign with full knowledge of the CIA)​-1973: Chile (CIA overthrows and assassinates Salvador Allende)​-1975: Australia (CIA helps topple the democratically elected, left-leaning government of Prime Minister Edward Whitlam)​-1975: Angola (CIA backs the brutal leader of UNITAS, Jonas Savimbi)​-1979: Iran (CIA fails to predict the fall of the Shah of Iran, a longtime CIA puppet, and the rise of Muslim fundamentalists who are furious at the CIA’s backing of SAVAK)​-1979: El Salvador (military officers, repulsed by the massacres, overthrows the right-wing government. However, the U.S. compels the inexperienced officers to include many of the old guard in key positions in their new government leading to new massacres)​-1979: Nicaragua (CIA-backed guerilla war against the Sandinista government throughout the 1980s)​-1981: Iran (CIA’s Freedom Fighter’s Manual disbursed to the Contras includes instruction on economic sabotage, propaganda, extortion, bribery, blackmail, interrogation, torture, murder and political assassination)​-1983: Honduras (CIA gives Honduran military officers the Human Resource Exploitation Training)​-1986: Haiti (CIA tries to strengthen the military by creating the National Intelligence Service (SIN), which suppresses popular revolt through torture and assassination)​-1989: Panama (U.S. invades Panama to overthrow a dictator of its own making, General Manuel Noriega​​​Iraq,Afghanistan,Syria...........and on and on and on.​


----------



## trainfinder222 (Jan 30, 2013)

http://www.slovakinstitute.com/
these guys might help you


----------

